# Identification needed



## Raimundas (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello everyone,

here are few photos of Malawi cichlid for identification.
Bought it as female _Pseudotropheus Elongatus_. Is it so? Also now I have thoughts it's not a female.

http://www.akvariumas.net/misc/DSC03345.JPG
http://www.akvariumas.net/misc/DSC03349.JPG
http://www.akvariumas.net/misc/DSC03356.JPG
http://www.akvariumas.net/misc/DSC03340.JPG

Thank you for opinions.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like a male Metriaclima callainos to me..


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

If you don't want him, I'll buy him from you!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

nicksdsm said:


> If you don't want him, I'll buy him from you!


You sure you want the pay the shipping from Lithuania? :thumb:


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

My vote would be Metriaclima Callainos as well, so long as we are discussing the fish that is in all of the pictures. While I don't know about all of the variants of elongatus, I believe the males typically have stripes and the females are more dull than the pictures shown, usually a greyish color. Also the head shape looks a lot more metriaclima than pseudotropheus.


----------



## Raimundas (Nov 24, 2007)

When I bough it from seller (male and female), it was thought that in photos above was female. Male was more dark blue, with vertical stripes (like demasoni) and had yelow color on tip of dorsal fin and yelow tail. Sometimes he turned almost black or very deep blue. Unfortunatelly I bought him in bad condition (beaten by other cichlids) and he didn't survive.
As seller claimed, they did have babys, I even saw them, so according my info, it should be female.

I just need to identify what's real name she has so I can look for male. But.... looking at those egg-spots... hmm... it looks male . So was my seller liar?

Regarding Metriclima callanois... maybe, but in body shape it differs enough from estherae which I have in my tank.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

its a cobalt


----------



## nicksdsm (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah: Nevermind it's a long way away.


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

I can see some yellow on the tip of the dorsal
and caudal fins, if it has it may be a blue estherae(male)


----------



## donnytobey (Jun 9, 2008)

I have the exact same fish in my tank. It looks exactly like a red zebra only the color is baby blue. It is a very good looking fish, i love mine.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

It's a Callainos (cobalt)


----------

